# أعمال التنقيب أو المحاجر أو الكسارات (بدون خدمة لماذا؟)



## م . محمد علي (11 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
أخواني رواد هذا الملتقى الرائع
مداخلتي في هذا القسم عبارة عن سؤال
لماذا لم أرى أي موقع عربي في حياتي يتكلم عن هندسة إنتاج المحاجر أو الكسارات
وحتى المواقع الإجنبية لم تعطيها حقها
مع إنها عصب الإقتصاد الحيوي
لايوجد بناء الا بها
ولا مطار الا بها
ولا جدر أو طرق مسفلتة الا بها
وتعتبر من الصناعات المواد الأولية
أرجوا إفاتني بأي معلومة أو إضافة متخصصة لها في المنتدى
وهي من التخصصات النادرة وفي الوطن العربي لاتقوم على أسس علمية أبداَ بل على أرتجالية وخبرات فقط
أرجوا الرد ودمتم
وفقكم الله , , ,

أخوكم / م. محمد علي
مهندس كسارات (مبتدئ):6:


----------



## محمد حمزه (11 يناير 2008)

مرحبا بك معنا .... 

إبدأ أنت بمواضيع في هذا التخصص ... لعلك تجد من يتفاعل معك إن شاء الله 

أشعل شمعة بدلا من أن تظل تلعن الظلام


----------



## طارق البخاري (12 يناير 2008)

*رفع المعنويات*

السلام عليكم
يا أخ محمد كلامك فيه جزء من الصحة ولكن أعدك أنك ستجد ما يفرحك في هذا المنتدى الرائع وبخاصة لو قرأت مشاركات الأستاذ الشنقيطي ستجدها مفيدة فهو مهندس مناجم رائع والظاهر أنه يشتغل في السعودية في مناجم لاستخراج الذهب.
وأنا قد شاركت ببعض المواضيع التي أظن أنها مفيدة ولي مشاركة لا بأس بها عن الكسارات المخروطية Cone crushers وغيرها وكما قال الأخ المشرف أنت ابدأ وستجدنا - بإذن الله-متفاعلين معك.


----------



## alshangiti (14 يناير 2008)

أخى العزيز محمد على هنالك الكثير من المواقع عن الكسارات والمحاجر ولكن عليك تحديد ما تريد اولا وانا على اتم الأستعداد للمساعدة .( مختصر عن الكسارات) وما ذا تريد عن المحاجر ؟
Description
A crusher is a machine which uses a metal surface to break materials, typically minerals. Crushers are commonly classified by the degree to which they fragment the starting material, with primary crushers handling coarse materials and tertiary and quaternary crushers reducing finer gradations. Typically, crushing stages are followed by milling stages if the materials needs to be further reduced.
From an extractive metallurgical standpoint, there is a significant difference between crushing and grinding. In essence, crushing is a preliminary step to ensure that ore does not exceed certain dimensions which a grinder is capable of handling well. A typical circuit at a mine might consist of a crusher followed by a SAG mill followed by a ball mill. In this context, the SAG mill and ball mill are considered grinders rather than crushers.
The following table describes typical uses of commonly used crushers




*Jaw crusher*

A jaw or toggle crusher consists of a set of vertical jaws, one jaw being fixed and the other being moved back and forth relative to it by a cam or pitman mechanism. The jaws are farther apart at the top than at the bottom, forming a tapered chute so that the material is crushed progressively smaller and smaller as it travels downward until it is small enough to escape from the bottom opening. The movement of the jaw can be quite small, since complete crushing is not performed in one stroke.
The inertia required to crush the material is provided by a weighted flywheel that moves a shaft creating an eccentric motion that causes the closing of the gap.
Single and double toggle jaw crushers are constructed of heavy duty fabricated plate frames with reinforcing ribs throughout. The crushers components are of high strength design to accept high horsepower draw. Manganese steel is used for both fixed and movable jaw faces. Heavy flywheels allow crushing peaks on tough materials
Double Toggle jaw crushers may feature hydraulic toggle adjusting mechanisms.

*[ Gyratory crusher*

A gyratory crusher is similar in basic concept to a jaw crusher, consisting of a concave surface and a conical head; both surfaces are typically lined with manganese steel surfaces. The inner cone has a slight circular movement, but does not rotate; the movement is generated by an eccentric arrangement. As with the jaw crusher, material travels downward between the two surfaces being progressively crushed until it is small enough to fall out through the gap between the two surfaces.
As an example, a Fuller-Traylor gyratory crusher features throughputs to 12,000 TPH with installed powers to 1,300 HP.

*[ Impact crushers*

Impact crushers involve the use of impact rather than pressure to crush material. The material is contained within a cage, with openings on the bottom, end, or side of the desired size to allow pulverized material to escape. This type of crusher is usually used with soft and non-abrasive material such as coal, seeds, limestone, gypsum or soft metalic ores.

*[ Applications*

The industry is moving toward larger primary crushers as production capacity objectives increase and aggregate companies merge and consolidate.
The proper selection of primary crushers in an aggregate or mining plant is extremely important. Variables include, but they are not limited to, material size, abrasion, work index, particle size distribution, clay *******, etc.
After the original reduction of material due to blasting, the primary crushing stage is the most economical segment of the aggregate or mining plant in which to make material reduction.
The selection can make, as we will see, up to a 100 percent difference in the production rate of the primary crusher. The amount of secondary crushing required is also affected greatly by the type of primary utilized.
Up to a 100 percent difference in secondary crushing required can also be realized. When these factors are analyzed along with the fact that the capital cost of equipment can be less than 10 percent than the plant's operating cost for one year, the importance of the crusher selection is easily recognized.
The factors to be considered in the correct selection of a primary crusher are: 1. The maximum feed size the crusher is expected to accept. 2. The product size allowed to be fed to the secondary crushers. 3. The production rate required yielding this correct product size. 4. The abrasion index and work index of the mineral to be crushed. 5. The availability of maintenance for the crusher.
The two basic types of primary crushers are the compression type, such as a gyratory or a primary jaw crusher, and the impact type, such as single impeller and double impeller impact breakers. A jaw crusher being a compression-type crusher, reduces material as it advances downward into the crushing chamber and is compressed and fractured. Each particle or rock is impacted severals times as it passes through the jaw with a reduction ratio of approximately four to one.
In Horizontal Shaft Impactor, the incoming feed drops vertically through the chamber, strikes the rotating rotor or impeller bars and is fractured within the chamber. Due to this severe impacting of material, an HSI realizes up to a 20 to 1 reduction ratio.
The setting of an HSI is arbitrary and depends on the curtain setting. An HSI with three curtains will tend to yield a finer dischange than one with two curtains.
By analyzing the shot pattern, drill size and power factor used in blasting the rock quarry face, you are able to determine the maximum feed size you would like your primary crusher to accept. In a jaw crusher, the size of the crusher for example, the first two digits represent the bite or tip-to-tip dimension at the top or intake area of the crusher.
Generally, the jaw crusher in shot limestone will accept a maximum feed size of 80 percent to 90 percent of the tip-to-tip dimension on the jaw. In an HSI, the feed opening is no more than a cut out in the housing with a chain curtain permitting the rock to enter high above the rotating impeller bars for sound impacting. Material drop height is critical to achieve good penetration of the material into the rotor core.
In impact breakers, the maximum recommended feed size would be approximately 80 percent to 90 percent of the narrowest dimension into the chamber, be it vertical or width-wise.

Abrasion An important factor to consider at this point is the abrasive ******* of the stone itself. To determine abrasive ******* of a given limestone sample, a simple chemical test can be performed by a crusher manufacturer's rock analysis laboratory or any local laboratory, either commercial or any public university. Typically, the crushing industry adopts the Pennsylvania Crusher Test Method to assess abrasion. This test is not to be confused with the LA Abrasion Index method, which measures the abrasion of rock against rock, and not metal against rock.
The substances usually tested for abrasive ******* are:
Silica Dioxide. Iron Oxide. Aluminum Oxide. The Iron Aluminum Oxide can be jointly reported as R203.
The silica and iron aluminum oxides comprise the abrasive *******.


----------



## م . محمد علي (14 يناير 2008)

*سوف أبداً . . . . . . . . . . .*

لم أعرف من أين أبداء ولكني سوف أجهز نبذة عن الكسارات وأحتاج لبعض الوقت للترتيب وتصنيف وتبسيط المعلومات .

سوف أبداء مجلة متخصصة في عالم الكسارات AGGREGATES MANAGER
وهي تغني عن ماسوف أقوله لكم ولكن أبداء بهذا البداية المتواضعة أرجوا أن تحوز على رضاكم
ولكن عني مشكلة بها

لم أستطع الإشتراك بها أعتقد أنها فقط لداخل أمريكا وكندا فقط أرجوا على الأعضاء التأكد بإمكانيه الإشتراك فيها أنا لم أستطع ذلك

وإليكم موقع المجلة . . . http://www.aggman.com/

شكرا هذا أول شمعة وأرجوا المساعدة ...:55:​


----------



## alshangiti (15 يناير 2008)

شكرا وتستطيع الشتراك با لذهابالى هذا الرابط بسهولة 

Subscription Form

وشكرا


----------



## alshangiti (15 يناير 2008)

كل ما تريد معرفته عن 
*Quarry and Aggregate Production*

http://www.sidedirectory.com/Busine...quipment/Quarry_and_Aggregate_Production.aspx
http://www.sidedirectory.com/Busine...quipment/Quarry_and_Aggregate_Production.aspxhttp://www.sidedirectory.com/Busine...quipment/Quarry_and_Aggregate_Production.aspx


----------



## م . محمد علي (15 يناير 2008)

*حلو ولا كن . . . . . . . . . . . .*

المواقع مررررررررررررة خطيرة

ولاكن لم أعرف طريقة الإشتراك في المجلة حتى الأن نود تفصيل أكثر

بس باقية المواقع خرافية والله

جاري البحث بها

شكرا :12:


----------



## alshangiti (15 يناير 2008)

با لذهاب الى الموقع أعلاة 

اضغط فى أعلى الصفحة على
Subscription Form
ومن ثم قم تعبئة جميع البيانات


----------



## م . محمد علي (15 يناير 2008)

*شككتني في نظري . . . . .*

أنا دخلت عيوني في النظارة ولم أجد الـ Subscription Form
اعلى الصفحة ولا في أسفلها

أنا محرج منك ولكن حاولت أرسل رسالة خاصة ولاكن المنتدى لايسمح إلا بعد 30 مشاركة وشكلها كلها سوف تكون في تلك المجلة وكيفية الإشتراك بها 

وعلى الأخ الفاضل المسؤول عن هذا القسم ممكن حذف المشاركات التي لاتزيد هذا القسم الا بعدد الصفحات ممكن الإختصار .

شكرا:68:


----------



## محمد حمزه (15 يناير 2008)

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله يا مهندسوا المناجم ....


----------



## طارق البخاري (17 يناير 2008)

*إتحاف النبيل بكيفية التسجيل*

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

يااااااااااااااااااأخ محمد علي يا مهندسنا يا حبيبنا (في الله) ...........إلخ

هذا رابط التسجيل في المجلة السابقة
http://www.aggman.com/circulation/subform.htm

ويوجد على فكرة كتاب رائع في المنتدى قام برفعه أخونا (محب الله ورسوله) والكتاب يتكلم عن أهم مبادئ معالجة الخامات من كسر إلى طحن إلى غربلة إلى تعويم إلى أنواع الكسارات والطواحين والسيكلون .............كتاب مش عادي وهذا رابط الكتاب في هذا المنتدى :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t71676.html


----------



## م . محمد علي (17 يناير 2008)

*عزيزي وأخي أبو حمزة . . . .*

أشكرك كثرا على ردودك وجاري الإطلاع عليها

وبالنسبة لمجلة الكسارات أنا أعرف أنها في ذلك الرابط ولاكن هي نفس المشكلة المجلة لاتخدم الا فقط أمركا وكندا

هل يوجد حل مثلا واحدة من شركات النقل مثل أرامكس فيدكس وغيرها هذا مقصودي

ودمتم

وأسوف ترون يامهدسين الكسارات كمية ونوعية المعلومات التي سوف أهديها لهذا المنتدى الرائع وشكرا

:75:


----------



## زكريا محمد ابو سيف (3 سبتمبر 2010)

السيد الفاضل الجليل مهندس محمد على لقد حزنت على شكواك لعدم وجود افادة عن الكسارات فىملتقى اخوتى المهندسين العرب ولكنى تحت افضالكم واوامركم لعلم ينتفع به بعد رحيلى من هزا العالم فاننى - عملت فى الكسارات 36 سنة من عمرى اختصاصى فى حفر وتفجير المحاجر عملا بيدى وكزلك تطوير وصيانة واصلاح الكسارات - الانجلزيه - روسية - ايطالية- المانية - اسبانية - امريكية- تركية - انتج 300 طن ساعة نظام انفرتر - + انظمة عادية كهرباء وميكانيكا معترف بى لدى وكالات تركية + ايطالية + انجليزية وانا الان فى اجازة فى مصر حيث اننى اعمل فى ليبيا والكل فى جنوب ليبيا يعرفنى وكافة الشركات الاجنبية يعنى كده خبير واستاز ومن هنا لن اسامحك ان لم تساءل عن سوال تريد لادنيا ولا اخره اسال اسال اسال فانها فرصة عمرك لاننى والله والله والله احد اقوى واعرف فنى فومجال الكسارات وبفضل الله لايشابهنى احد ليس غرورا ولكن العظمة لله اسال والله على ما اقول شهيد والسلام اخصائى كسارات ومحاجر زكريا ابو سيف


----------



## م . محمد علي (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*م . زكريا لن أندم*



زكريا محمد ابو سيف قال:


> السيد الفاضل الجليل مهندس محمد على لقد حزنت على شكواك لعدم وجود افادة عن الكسارات فىملتقى اخوتى المهندسين العرب ولكنى تحت افضالكم واوامركم لعلم ينتفع به بعد رحيلى من هزا العالم فاننى - عملت فى الكسارات 36 سنة من عمرى اختصاصى فى حفر وتفجير المحاجر عملا بيدى وكزلك تطوير وصيانة واصلاح الكسارات - الانجلزيه - روسية - ايطالية- المانية - اسبانية - امريكية- تركية - انتج 300 طن ساعة نظام انفرتر - + انظمة عادية كهرباء وميكانيكا معترف بى لدى وكالات تركية + ايطالية + انجليزية وانا الان فى اجازة فى مصر حيث اننى اعمل فى ليبيا والكل فى جنوب ليبيا يعرفنى وكافة الشركات الاجنبية يعنى كده خبير واستاز ومن هنا لن اسامحك ان لم تساءل عن سوال تريد لادنيا ولا اخره اسال اسال اسال فانها فرصة عمرك لاننى والله والله والله احد اقوى واعرف فنى فومجال الكسارات وبفضل الله لايشابهنى احد ليس غرورا ولكن العظمة لله اسال والله على ما اقول شهيد والسلام اخصائى كسارات ومحاجر زكريا ابو سيف


 
فرحت كثيراً بردك الذي طاااااااااااااااااااال 
وأتمنى التواصل معك والتحدث مباشرة
وسوف أسرد لكم فيما بعد بعض المشاكل
وهذا رقم الخاص 00966505300202
ويشرفني سماع صوتك بأي طريق أتصال كانت وشكراً
يدا بيد نفيد ونستفيد:79:


----------



## aidsami (9 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم


----------



## alparslanist (15 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الاخوة المهندسين العرب
انا اعمل في شركة اجنبية تصنع جميع انواع الكسارات..
عملي في الشركة مترجم الى التركية الى العربية و لكن اجد صعوبة في الترجمة الى العربية لان اسماء قطع غيار الكسارة بالعربي لم احصل عليه في المواقع العربية لذالك ارجو مساعدة منكم


----------



## alparslanist (16 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
ارجو مساعدة من مهندسين العرب بخصوص اسماء قطع غيار للكسارات
السادة المهندسين اريد من يساعدني اسماء اكسسوارات الكسارات باللغة العربية لان لم اجد اسمائها بالعربي في المواقع العربية
مثلا rotor
blow bars
وغيرها من القطع الغيار معناها بالعربي


----------

